# Unterschied zwischen Lachs und Meerforelle??



## miramar (13. April 2002)

Hallo liebe Boardies,
da ich im Moment gern auf Meerforelle angeln, stellt sich die Frage woran man diese beiden Raubfische unterscheiden kann, bzw wo finde ich infos darüber??

Denke und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Grüße, Miramar


----------



## Ace (14. April 2002)

Hi Miramar
Einer der deutlichsten Unterschiede ist das ein Lachs nur im Oberen Bereich Punkte hat eine Mefo aber am ganzen Körper.


----------



## Maddin (14. April 2002)

Moin Miramar!
Das mit den Punkten ist richtig. Dann gibt es noch Unterschiede am Maul, der Anzahl der Schuppen zwischen Rückenflosse und Seitenlinie sowie die Form der Schwanzflosse. Ich glaube das wird hier  ganz verständlich beschrieben. Beim Lachs stehen die Unterschiede.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (14. April 2002)

@ Maddin

Ja Martin, da ist das ganz gut beschrieben.
Aber mit den Gewichten, der Meerforelle haut das nicht so ganz hin, das sollte der Verfasser noch mal überarbeiten.
Bei 8,5 Kg ist noch nicht schluss für die Meerforelle!
Es wurden bei Langeland schon MeFo´s geschleppt von mehr als 12 Kg !! Der dänische Rekord liegt glaube ich schon drüber ?  .....und dann gehts mit U-Booten weiter.:q:q:q !!


----------



## havkat (14. April 2002)

Moin miramar!
Prinzipiell wirkt, ab einer gewissen Größe, die Forelle gedrungener, kompakter als der Lachs (die Bornholmer Mefos mal ausgenommen). Die Maulspalte des Lachses geht tiefer, bis hinter den Augenrand. Das Merkmal des verlängerten Oberkieferbogens bei Mefos gilt nur noch bedingt, da vermehrt aus Netzkäfigen entwischte Zuchtlachse rumstreunen. Bei diesen Zombies kommen alle möglichen Schädelformen vor.
Die Schwanzwurzel des Wildlachses ist, zum Übergang der Schwanzflosse, deutlich schlanker als bei Trutta trutta. Ausserdem hat Salar ein mächtiges Schwanzruder, deutlich größer und eingekerbt, bei Mefos fast gerade, wie "abgeschnitten". Man kann den (ausgedrillten !!) Lachs  sogar problemlos an der Schwanzwurzel packen, festhalten u. landen. Bei der Forelle ist´s schwierig. Anatomisch unterscheiden sie sich noch in der Bezahnung des Pflugscharbeins (Zungenknochen) bei der Mefo sind´s mehr Zähne...oder war´s umgekehrt? :q Das kann man sowieso nur per Obduktion feststellen. 
Das wichtigste Merkmal bemerkst Du allerdings nach dem Biss!
Ist schnell klar ob Du eine große, blanke Meerforelle oder einen gleichgroßen Blanklachs am Haken hat. Wirste schon merken, keine Bange!  :q 
Übrigens: Viele Meerforellen die gefangen wurden/werden sind keine!
Wenn Du einen Satan im Kescher hast, der mehr in der Luft als im Wasser war und Punkte auf der Rücken, Schwanz und sogar Fettflosse hat, eine verhältnismässig kleinen Schädel und weit vorn liegende Augen hat, tjä dann ist´s ´ne Regenbogner mittlerweile "Steelhead" genannt. Wie ihre echte, wilde Stammform der nördl. Pazifikküste.


----------



## Bonifaz (14. April 2002)

Moin Miramar

Hast denn gestern was gefangen ?? Ich will vielleicht am Freitag schon mal auf Aal versuchen, kommst du mit ??
Danke nochmal fürs Fischefüttern !!


----------



## miramar (15. April 2002)

@ Bonfaz, denke das wäre ok mit freitag, wenn louise mich läßt..., wann wolltest du los, vielleicht solltest du mir ne mail schreiben..., bevor es zanke vom moderator gibt... ;-))  
PS hast Du gesehen, bin befördert worden...


----------



## derfischangler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Lachs und Meerforelle??*

Auch wenn´s alt ist, habe da mal was gefunden
http://www.sea-trout.de/Unterschied-Meerforelle-Lachs.html


----------



## Pinn (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Lachs und Meerforelle??*



havkat schrieb:


> Die Maulspalte des Lachses geht tiefer, bis hinter den Augenrand.



Moin havkat,

ich bitte Dich, diese Aussage nochmal zu prüfen.
http://www.sea-trout.de/Unterschied-Meerforelle-Lachs.html
Gruß, Werner


----------

